# Need something to draw...



## Splych (Mar 3, 2009)

So I have been wanting to draw something for a while. Nothing abstract, or complicated. Just simple things or maybe even characters from an anime. No real people though xD

Any requests? Would make my life easier if you did add an image, but not too complicated please. I am somewhat new to drawing and just started this year. So need some practice...

*EDIT: Nothing stupid, or inappropriate. Seriously~!*


----------



## Advi (Mar 3, 2009)

"Draw something furry" someone once told me.

You can probably tell what this means on the Internet.

rofl.


----------



## Splych (Mar 3, 2009)

Furry... You want me to draw you a Chewbacca?


----------



## Edragon (Mar 5, 2009)

Nah he wants Kuriboh


----------



## ball2012003 (Mar 5, 2009)

this maybe


----------



## Vincent T (Mar 5, 2009)

^ Cool.


----------



## Splych (Mar 5, 2009)

Awesome~! Finally two requests 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Edragon ~ Kuriboh is soon to be made. I will work on that today.

@ball ~ Chyea~! Kingdom Hearts. It doesn't look too complicated, but it will be fun to draw. I think I might just draw Sora and Kiru. Then draw the people in the background later, or add them. I think I am going to print it out, so I can bring it with me everywhere. I will post it here once I have finished drawing it ^^


----------

